# Big Brother 12



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm watching...thought I'd touch base with any RO fans.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2010)

i watch it!!!!!!!!!!!!! who do you think the Saboteur is? I am thinking tooth paste guy,lol. Nothing like making everyone more paranoid then they are already,lol.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think its the professor guy, or one of the blonde girls, I forget her name/profession.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2010)

it is going to take a while for me to get to know everyones name and faces,lol. The only one i remember is Hayden's name, cause it is almost like my sons name,lol. There is one girl from Philly though where i grew up so i hope she represents well,lol I hate when you are watching these shows and the person from your state is a complete idiot or something,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

...hubby let me get the feeds ....ADDICTEDDDDDD!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2010)

oh Minda now you have to update us with the feed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

hehe what do you want to know? This could become a total spoiler thread


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2010)

oooohhhh i like spoiler, you should start one, or i think you should just email me all the information,lol, and i will look pyschic in front of my hubby when i "guess" what is happening,lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pfft, I think Minda should let us all in
..or atleast add me to the email list


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 9, 2010)

I watched it too. I also think Minda should let us all in on the feed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL Ask me what you want to know! Brendan won POV. Most people want Annie and Andrew out. Some want Rachel out. Rachel's laugh is annoying.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 10, 2010)

Whoos the sabateur?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 10, 2010)

still not revealed, but they just revealed that the saboteur has some close connection to someone else in the house


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha, I think I can wait 4 days to find out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 10, 2010)

Any picture requests?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 10, 2010)

when on lockdown outside, it started to pour...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 10, 2010)

ha ha ha someone from my guinea pig board sent me pics of one of the cast walking around naked,lol!!!!!!!!!!! Think it was James,lol. i still need to get to know all their names


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

have nots drool over dinner...and suffer with pickles


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

hanging out in the hot tub


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

Girls attempting to make a Slip and Slide LOL 
I see twisted ankles and bumps and bruises and grass burns ahead!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 11, 2010)

Im confused, where is this all comming from?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

After using up ALL of the black garbage bags...they move on to the white ones.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> still not revealed, but they just revealed that the saboteur has some close connection to someone else in the house



Ohhh that is interesting. I wonder who it is?!? 

Thanks Minda for sharing all the info!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Im confused, where is this all comming from?


from the live feed cameras


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 11, 2010)

and where might one find those, minda?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2010)

you have to pay for them...hubby was feeling generous and let me get them... He may regret it with as much time as I spend glued to the screen LOL


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2010)

Who's all watching tonight ?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2010)

I am, definitely!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2010)

But you already know what's going to happen lol


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am watching tonight too!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 16, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> you have to pay for them...hubby was feeling generous and let me get them... He may regret it with as much time as I spend glued to the screen LOL



I thought you could watch at CBS.com, didn't know it wasn't free.

Yep, watching! I thought and was correct on the Sabatour, hee.

Minda? Yes, Rachael's laugh is annoying!:rollseyes


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2010)

lol I am watching now and have to laugh at them getting Enzo to talk cause i say the words like he does,lol, not as strong as his but OMG lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> lol I am watching now and have to laugh at them getting Enzo to talk cause i say the words like he does,lol, not as strong as his but OMG lol


That was funny. Ragan almost made it!:shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont get the nominations? Perfect opportunity to get Brandon and RAcheal out, unless of course he plans on taking one of the nominations off and putting one of them up? i dont know


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 5, 2010)

OK minda tell me who won HOH? and then i want to know who gets put up on the block


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt is HOH


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Matt is HOH


Nice! Now I don't have to stew wondering, haha. This is gonna change some shizzy though! Someone finds out about his lie soon, I hope. And, if Regan accepts the Sabatoure...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 6, 2010)

oh no Matt,lol


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone posted on my FB page that Matt did the right thing now that he is HOH. I have no idea what that means! It is driving me crazy. You can't know who he nominated to put up on the block yet right?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 8, 2010)

hopefully it meant putting up Racheal and her man,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 8, 2010)

yes, Rachel and Brendan are up

Brittney won the POV and is not using it


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 8, 2010)

woo hoo


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes! I am so glad Britney isn't using it. I can't wait to see who goes home. I think it is going to be Rachel.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2010)

boo hoo hoo, oh wo is me,lol, Why is Racheal crying because she is not winning?!?!? and on the block, didnt anyone tell her this is a game?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 12, 2010)

BRENDAN WON HOH!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I'm ready for a drama week, how about you? LOL


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2010)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh no it backfired on them,lol


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't believe Brendon won. Can't wait to see what happens now. I am thinking he will put Brittney and Matt up on the block.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 12, 2010)

ha ha ha that is what my predictions are


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> ha ha ha that is what my predictions are


I think so too, u guys. But, Matt can veto...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 13, 2010)

oh snap that is right he has the diamond veto, ,completely forgot about that.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh snap that is right he has the diamond veto, ,completely forgot about that.



Haha, and yeah, he's gonna be sayin' boooya!

Regan and Lane???:confused2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 16, 2010)

Ragan won the Veto...not sure who he's going to put up yet.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL and Saboteur messages woke them up ALL through the night


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 16, 2010)

lol woo hoo go Regan!!!!!!!!!!! WEll Regan will take himself off and i am thinking , well if it was me Brittney would go cause she will be gunning for him big time if she gets it next week, but then Kathy got in that lil fight with Racheal so it is a toss up. I dont find Kathy a big threat, she sucks at the games so i dont think i would worry about her


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 16, 2010)

But Brendan's goal is to get rid of floaters. He likes Kathy, though. Personally, I think Lane, Enzo, and Kathy have been the biggest floaters.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 16, 2010)

yes i agree about Lane , Enzo and Kathy. But i wonder if he is g oing to go with REVENGE for thte love of his life,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 16, 2010)

yep! he put Matt up


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 16, 2010)

lol but he is going to have to replace him with whom i wonder?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 17, 2010)

U guys! Cheaters, lol. Shoot. This is gonna be nuts. I think Matt, Britnay and Regan are next three to go, but of course who knows...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 17, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> yes i agree about Lane , Enzo and Kathy. But i wonder if he is g oing to go with REVENGE for thte love of his life,lol


Yes and no. Not starting stuff and getting along, but, Lane and Enzo at least try during the comps. I sure wouldn't want Kathy as Sheriff in my city, lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG Crys i said the same thing, she sucks at the competitions, and doesnt try at all.

Well i changed my package with Verizon to reduce my bill and becasue i did it for a year i got some good deals all the while lowering my bill,lol. So how i have SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!! And i can now watch BB afterdark, of course i have to tape it cause i am not up at midnight, but i am excited


----------



## butsy (Aug 17, 2010)

biiiiiig brotheeeer, LOVE this show  . i want lane to winnnnn,


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 22, 2010)

I HAVE to watch this next episode with the POV competition! It's going to be INSANE!!!

Enzo is in a penguin suit
Brendan is on slop for 3 weeks
Brittney is handcuffed to Brendan for 24 hours
Every hour on the hour, Brendan has to take a bath in CHUM!

etc. etc.


LOTS of craziness!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 22, 2010)

ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!! i love that Brendan and BRittnay are chained together,lol, that is the one person who i am sure was the absolute last person she would want to be with,lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 22, 2010)

and Brendan is BALD!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 23, 2010)

Umm, where is this coming from? I didn't see it!:nasty:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 23, 2010)

i didnt see it either maybe later this week!!!!!


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG I missed BB tonight. I just read on FB there is a diouble eviction for tomorrow! I feel like I missed so much. Can't wait to watch tomorrow.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2010)

tomorrow is going to be exciting with the double eviction, i would hate to be the person that has to make that decision so fast like that,lol


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 28, 2010)

Regan and Brit are next and I can't belive Regan figured out the BG! Whoo. No one knows..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 28, 2010)

Lane is the new HOH in case you didn't know that yet.


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 29, 2010)

It will be interesting to see who Lane puts up.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 2, 2010)

ok Minda who won HOH?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 2, 2010)

I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!! They preempted the show for a freaking football game and I have a son who cannot get his crap together for 8th grade projects. I'll let you know it the morning, though!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hayden won....

good updates at www.jokersupdates.com


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, i would be pissed cause i hate football,lol. But uuummm where are your priorities Minda? Big brother/RO peeps or your family?!?!?!? Come on,lol just kidding, i shall check in the morning, i am thinkng Hayden is going to get it.

And your son already has a project due? when did your guys start school, we just started back on Monday.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 2, 2010)

lol typing at the same time,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 2, 2010)

I think he will put up Brit and Lane, because he wont trust that Lane will not vote Enzo out,lol. So unless Britt wins the POV then she is as good as gone, i think


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 3, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> lol, i would be p*ssed cause i hate football,lol. But uuummm where are your priorities Minda? Big brother/RO peeps or your family?!?!?!? Come on,lol just kidding, i shall check in the morning, i am thinkng Hayden is going to get it.



They ran a ticker last night saying they were putting football on and that it would air in it's entirety after the news, just I just got done watching it, thank goodness. 

I figured Hayden would get it cuz he was ahead when it was over. That's cool.


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone know who won POV? I am dying to know!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a feeling lane will go, mostly because hayden was saying before how he didn't need the money at the end, because his family buys him anything he wants. 
I do hope britany wins though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 6, 2010)

Hayden got Veto, so the noms won't change. They told Brit about the Brigade, and it looks like they are all on board to vote her out this week, including Lane.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 6, 2010)

NOOO 
gosh darn backstabber person or other.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, Hayden and Enzo are debating keeping Brit and backdooring Lane....

They are currently on lockdown in the house and have been all day. They're wondering what they are building outside and wondering if they'll be in until Thursday. They did give them a deck of cards.


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish Hayden would use his veto and take someone off and put Enzo up. I don't think Enzo deserves the be in the final 3. But I don't see that happening. 

I hope they keep Britney instead of Lane.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, if I have to vote out of these four, I want Lane to win. Enzo is such a crap player, he doesn't deserve it, in my opinion. 

Brittney has no soul in my opinion. She is so selfish and has an ugly heart. 

Hayden...well, he probably would use the money and maybe get his butt out of college finally... I just don't like him. LOL No real good reason. Very shallow ones, though. heh


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Well, if I have to vote out of these four, I want Lane to win. Enzo is such a crap player, he doesn't deserve it, in my opinion.
> 
> Brittney has no soul in my opinion. She is so selfish and has an ugly heart.
> 
> Hayden...well, he probably would use the money and maybe get his butt out of college finally... I just don't like him. LOL No real good reason. Very shallow ones, though. heh


I think they're all good peeps. I just don't think Lane should win, like the others think, cuz his family is in oil. Yep. I think Hayden should win, but we'll see. Yes, Enzo out after Brit.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think Britney is selfish, I think she's just doing what she has to, to survive in that house. 
She was my favorite since the beginning. 
IF and im saying IF, she doesn't win, I want it to be Hayden. 
Lane doesn't need it, and Enzo is a jerk.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

I just get tired of how much ugliness comes out of her mouth. She has nothing good to say about anyone. Every time I watch her on the live feeds, she is saying something mean, demeaning, smarmy, cattish or rude. She smiles and acts nice in front of people, and then rips the person a new one as soon as he/she is out of the room. I don't know how any one can survive with such anger and hatred in her heart. She must be miserable inside with all that ugliness she spews forth on a daily basis. I would love to hear her say something nice about someone in the house and be genuine...not retract it as soon as the person isn't listening or she is not on camera.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2010)

True, 
thats never good,
but then again, I don't have anything nice to say about anyone on big brother either haha.


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 8, 2010)

Out of the three that are left now, I would like to see Hayden win. Are you guys voting for Americans Favorite?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cant, im not american haha

I hate Enzo


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't wait to see tomorrow night when Regan gets to the Jury House and finds out his bestee has been lying and him dealing w/ Rachael...hehehe.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 9, 2010)

what happend ?
I missed alot of it at the trailor


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> what happend ?
> I missed alot of it at the trailor


First parts of HOH. Enzo lost first, then Lane. Next round Sunday (I think). Ragan and Rachel got into it at the Jury House, ugh, it was annoying, lol. Hayden's gonna win, I know it!


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 10, 2010)

No i mean before this lol. I only starting re-watching it a week ago and missed racheal and brandons eviction.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 12, 2010)

Why isn't it playing tonight?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 13, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Why isn't it playing tonight?



I did here, basically a recap of the season.

As far as Rachel and Brenen evict, u might have to watch it online?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh, it was just Bell Canada acting up, I went to search for it and it said ti wasn't playing.
Then I was watching Simpsons and wanted to change chanels (some are lower in sound.. and it bothers me) and it said it wasn't playing when it obviously was.
I found it, with 2 minutes to spare. 
I didn't see the original show with the zingbot! 
Darnit 
Is there going to be another, next year? 
(oooh... number 13  )


----------

